# DIY water changing tool, Pictures



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Rather than expand my collection of fish tanks I feel like improving on other aspects that makes the fish tanks I have more enjoyable. I couldn’t bring myself to spend $50 on a python so I designed my own for twice the money. There is a siphon tube that hooks on the edge of the toilet and then I taped into the water under the sink for the water supply so I don’t have to carry any more buckets of water. this makes water changes a breeze, I can do water changes in half the time and I don’t have to carry any more buckets. I made an attachment to attach a gravel vac. to either tube.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah thats why i keep all my tanks on the side of windows i just stick the gravel vac hose out the window.. but cool setup


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Fordman: Under tanks you only list one 15 gl. but you mention "tanks" in this post. Do you have others you're not sharing with us? ;-)
FuzzAz: Clever


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

i do i have a 20 long south east asian tank but it's not finished yet i'll put pics up when it's all settled and stocked. You guys will just have to wait and see hehe ;-)


----------



## gammahermit (Feb 13, 2009)

if the water comes straight form the tap how do you dechlorinate it?


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

gammahermit said:


> if the water comes straight form the tap how do you dechlorinate it?


This question has come up before with python users, most have said they just add dechlorinator to the tank. However in my cace I do not add anything, I have checked with my water company and my water does not have chlorine or chloraimine added.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

small levels of chlorine are good for plants and most fish can deal with it as well the only time you need to worry about it is when they add chloramine because of the amonia content alot of chlorine is disipated just by adding the water to the tank not to mention chlorine is uv sensitive so if you have lighting for plants that will help neutralize it as well


----------



## gammahermit (Feb 13, 2009)

but doesn't the clorinie kill the bacteria that break down the amonia in the fish waste? isn't that why it is put in the water in the first place to keep bacteria from growing in the water.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

gammahermit said:


> but doesn't the clorinie kill the bacteria that break down the amonia in the fish waste? isn't that why it is put in the water in the first place to keep bacteria from growing in the water.


you are correct, so if chlorine were present in significant amounts in you water you wouldn’t do a large water change without treating the water. but if you just need to add a little bit of water, you don’t need to treat it. It is not concentrated enough, and will not stay dissolved in the water for very long.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

FuzzAz said:


> you are correct, so if chlorine were present in significant amounts in you water you wouldn’t do a large water change without treating the water. but if you just need to add a little bit of water, you don’t need to treat it. It is not concentrated enough, and will not stay dissolved in the water for very long.


exactly i was reffering to small levels only obviously a high concentration of it will kill anything


----------

